# First Time Goat Herd



## ThomasRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Good morning all. I purchased what I was told were unregistered Nigerian Dwarf goats a while back, and they appeared to be in what I felt was pretty poor condition. I got them fed up, wormed, and clipped them this summer prior to introducing them to my new buck Baby Jack Mooney. He's loaded with lovely moonspots and smells wonderful. 
  My main questions are, do you guys think they look like they're actually Nigerians? I'm thinking there's some Pygmy thrown in there. I'm also not sure if they are bred. The date they were with my buck that I saw him mounting would be September 11. So it's early yet. Ms Lily (the buckskin) was exposed to him accidently prior, but I'm not sure on an exact date. She looks huge to me, but maybe she's just a healthy girl! The tricolor is Pixie Girl, and she is my queen.. I'll attach some pics and hope someone can throw in some insight. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 11, 2021)

I can tell a goat is pregnant when her hip ligaments soften...  about a day or less before she kids.

When I see kids on the ground, I KNOW she was pregnant. 

Your girls look good.


----------



## ThomasRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you so much! I decided about the same thing. I'll know she's pregnant when there are more goats than I expected when I go to the barn 🤣


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2021)

ThomasRose said:


> I'm thinking there's some Pygmy thrown in there.


The goat you're calling a buckskin looks suspiciously Pygmy-ish.  The pygmy term for her coloring would be Caramel. 

From the NPGA website:


*CARAMEL WITH BLACK MARKINGS* The caramel pattern with face, sides and *rear of socks,* dorsal stripe and martingale accented in black.​

The darker markings on the rear of her legs and the matching body color on the front of her legs is a pretty good clue that there may be some pygmy lurking in the background. 










						RESOURCES | NPGA | Pygmy Goats
					






					www.npga-pygmy.com


----------



## ThomasRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh good to know! She has blue eyes and is very sweet. She just has some definite features I think are pygmy. It's not major, I just wanted her for milking. We'll have to wait and see what her udder looks like.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2021)

The blue eyes definitely scream Nigerian and take away any chance she's pure pygmy - but I betcha she'll make you a really nice goat.  I've milked pygmies and their milk is rich, creamy and sweet.


----------



## ThomasRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh that's awesome! I've read some places that said pygmies are basically impossible to milk, so that's very good to know. She's my 5 year old's favorite, so I really hope she'll do well for us. She is so funny. She likes to lay on the porch and get belly scratches like a dog


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 11, 2021)

ThomasRose said:


> I've read some places that said pygmies are basically impossible to milk


That is just due to the teat size....  and every doe is different....


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't know a lot about goats but the reddish one with the black stripe on the right side in the second picture looks decidedly un-goat like.


----------



## ThomasRose (Nov 12, 2021)

You're right! That's Tubby, our kunekune boar


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 12, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I don't know a lot about goats but the reddish one with the black stripe on the right side in the second picture looks decidedly un-goat like.


Right side????

In my world....  left side.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2021)

Only if you didn't understand my VERY clear text 
Yes the animal on the left .... it has a black stripe on its right side


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 12, 2021)

Comma!  Maybe that needed a comma.


----------



## ThomasRose (Nov 12, 2021)

Ha! 
I grabbed a big bag of the minerals suggested today at the store, so we'll see if we can get those coats shiny and healthy soon! I also got some hoof trimmers and a couple brushes. I'm sure they'll love me tomorrow. I made sure to be stocked up on cookies too. Oh and I found a big tube of selenium and vitamin E. I'm gonna wait til theyre about 6 weeks from kidding to give them that. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Comma!  Maybe that needed a comma.


I don't know a lot about goats but the reddish one, with the black stripe on the right side, in the second picture looks decidedly un-goat like.

?????


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 12, 2021)

ThomasRose said:


> Ha!
> I grabbed a big bag of the minerals suggested today at the store, so we'll see if we can get those coats shiny and healthy soon! I also got some hoof trimmers and a couple brushes. I'm sure they'll love me tomorrow. I made sure to be stocked up on cookies too. Oh and I found a big tube of selenium and vitamin E. I'm gonna wait til theyre about 6 weeks from kidding to give them that. Does that sound about right?


Selenium paste is usually given every month.... if your area is low in Selenium.


----------



## Stephine (Nov 17, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I don't know a lot about goats but the reddish one with the black stripe on the right side in the second picture looks decidedly un-goat like.


That’s what I was thinking - pygmie? sure it’s not a pig?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep, in fact I was sure it was a pig when I posted.


----------

